# plow Neighbor or 2 for money?



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

Anybody ever plow a neighbors drive for a couple of extra bucks?
There is a vaction house around me where the people only come in 5-10 times a year.
I was thinking about leaving a note on the door and offer to keep it clear for x ammount of money a year.
Someone does it now, but they don't keep on top of it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

hero419;1322183 said:


> Anybody ever plow a neighbors drive for a couple of extra bucks?
> There is a vaction house around me where the people only come in 5-10 times a year.
> I was thinking about leaving a note on the door and offer to keep it clear for x ammount of money a year.
> Someone does it now, but they don't keep on top of it.


Check with your insurance company, most personal auto policies will not cover plowing for money. You will need a commercial policy which would most likely cost more than you will make doing a few driveways.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I plow a few neighbors the problem is they don't seem to want to pay ..


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

and hey, plowin the female neighbor might not be so bad!


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

very true...Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i plow the cool neighbors for free, but the neighbors i dont like tend to get the bill about 4 seconds after im done plowing!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

pooleo8;1322912 said:


> and hey, plowin the female neighbor might not be so bad!


Unless they look like my neighbors.


----------

